# aberrant Tillandsia flower



## Secundino (Aug 28, 2017)

The second time this year that I notice a strange and unusual flower pattern when Tillandsias prepare their spike.






_Tillandsia cf. brachycaulos_ by Secun, on Flickr

I grow this plant since seven years, and it never has shown this bleached colour. Usually it gets deep red all over, from iniciating the inflorescence until flowering and beyond. Then it returns to plain green. 

The same occurred for the first time this year with _T. hondurensis_.
Can't be a water issue, cause both plants are grown at different places with different water sources.


----------



## Ray (Aug 28, 2017)

Temperature?


----------



## Secundino (Aug 28, 2017)

Might be. But they are growing on the same place, like the years before. I'll see if I find an older photograph for comparison.

There:




_Tillandsia cf. brachycaulos_ by Secun, on Flickr

Last flowering in summer 2015.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow.


----------

